# S-2/S-7 for my Fair Lady



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 8, 2021)

I finally got proper set of S-2/ S-7 wheels for my '72 Fair Lady in burgundy thanks to @olevince. They cleaned up really nice and ride so smooth. I know the seat is in an awkward position, trying to get my little one used it with low seat for now. Someday I'll be able to jack the seat up and ride it myself.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jun 3, 2021)

Fair ladies had an S-7 on rear and front, only the slik chik had an s-2 on rear


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 3, 2021)

ADKBIKES said:


> Fair ladies had an S-7 on rear and front, only the slik chik had an s-2 on rear



Yes these are slated for a stingray I'm working on ,the Fair lady will get the appropriate set of S-7's when I finish that. I do like the look of the bigger S-2  for the time being.


----------

